# What was the most disgusting thing you've ever seen on the Internet



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

stuff like 2girls1cup and worse. The worst thing I've ever seen is a real snuff video, actually two, that day I felt just awful hehe, screw shocker videos


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I saw a video called "Chainsaw Beheading". That was the single most disturbing moment of my life.


What's that about


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> It's literally a short video of someones head being cut off with a chainsaw. I think it might have been a punishment issued to someone by a cartel.


I know that one, it's pretty good yea


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

Glider said:


> I know that one, it's pretty good yea


Hah, kidding


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I hoped you were kidding



I've seen lunatic1icepick and 3guys1hamner certainly not recommended to watch


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Oh yeah, I think I saw 3guys1hammer a while ago too, that was pretty nasty. I'm just glad it wasn't in HD...


 Sure was terrifying


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Oh yeah, I think I saw 3guys1hammer a while ago too, that was pretty nasty. I'm just glad it wasn't in HD...


Maybe you like horror movies?


----------



## BRN (Apr 1, 2016)

Hard CV, when I was young and innocent. :'c

I've never found snuff/blood/gore to be that scary? I'm actually training to be a paramedic now. But fetish porn, somehow, really got to me when I was young.


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

BRN said:


> Hard CV, when I was young and innocent. :'c
> 
> I've never found snuff/blood/gore to be that scary? I'm actually training to be a paramedic now. But fetish porn, somehow, really got to me when I was young.


What's CV?


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

BRN said:


> Hard CV, when I was young and innocent. :'c
> 
> I've never found snuff/blood/gore to be that scary? I'm actually training to be a paramedic now. But fetish porn, somehow, really got to me when I was young.


I think it's not about the gore, it's just so evil ya know


----------



## BRN (Apr 1, 2016)

Glider said:


> What's CV?



eating someone else, using your tooth-filled urethal slit



Glider said:


> I think it's not about the gore, it's just so evil ya know



I feel ya'. I guess I was just kinda too young when I saw that kind of thing, I didn't properly empathise with the situation when I saw it, and then all the blood and death just got desensitising -- so that by the time I understood the evils, I wasn't feeling the shock?


----------



## Somnium (Apr 1, 2016)

this thread is evil


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2016)

Lol, too much. I've been on a certain high-traffic forum for a long time that is full of psychos. It has a small sub-forum devoted to the most sick and twisted psychos there, full of shock-imagery, racial humor, sex and hate among other (probably worse) things. See, the reason it works is people like myself who frequent it actually *want* to see this stuff, *usually *so we can laugh at it (there is currently a debate over whether or not some of the members _get off_ to the material in question).


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm also going to watch a movie called Salo, it's about the fall of Italian nazi occupation, the movie is basically two hours of torture and rape


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

Somnium said:


> this thread is evil


Eeeeeeee
EVOL


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

BRN said:


> eating someone else, using your tooth-filled urethal slit
> 
> 
> 
> I feel ya'. I guess I was just kinda too young when I saw that kind of thing, I didn't properly empathise with the situation when I saw it, and then all the blood and death just got desensitising -- so that by the time I understood the evils, I wasn't feeling the shock?



WTF

Tooth filled urethral slit????!?


----------



## Somnium (Apr 1, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Lol, too much. I've been on a certain high-traffic forum for a long time that is full of psychos. It has a small sub-forum devoted to the most sick and twisted psychos there, full of shock-imagery, racial humor, sex and hate among other (probably worse) things. See, the reason it works is people like myself who frequent it actually *want* to see this stuff, *usually *so we can laugh at it (there is currently a debate over whether or not some of the members _get off_ to the material in question).



i hope you do not find torture being funny


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

Somnium said:


> i hope you do not find torture being funny


I'll laugh my ass off


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

Glider said:


> I'll laugh my ass off


Actually I'm unlikely to sit through this movie, I don't like this kinda stuff, but it's supposed to be really sad


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2016)

Somnium said:


> i hope you do not find torture being funny



Not quite in that way. It's _The Train Wreck Effect_ where you know you shouldn't look _but you must_ 

It's like someone saying "whatever you do, don't push that shiny red button" :V


----------



## BRN (Apr 1, 2016)

Aiyo Ricky, you seen that one picture of the steamroller victim? so many captions <3


----------



## Somnium (Apr 1, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Not quite in that way. It's _The Train Wreck Effect_ where you know you shouldn't look _but you must_
> 
> It's like someone saying "whatever you do, don't push that shiny red button" :V



dude but that's like disgusting to look at


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2016)

BRN said:


> Aiyo Ricky, you seen that one picture of the steamroller victim? so many captions <3



Yeah, I think so. Was this a few years back?

All of these are generally crossposted once they come out.



Somnium said:


> dude but that's like disgusting to look at



Exactly. Just like a train wreck :V


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

Somnium said:


> dude but that's like disgusting to look at


Human nature I suppose, you try to look away but you steel peek through your fingers


----------



## scet (Apr 1, 2016)

The wore one Iv seen was a guy being held down and his ass force open with a huge melt ring, someone then plugged him with a hard toilet brush, and than pored live nagged icon the open wounds as the butt filled with blood....

I found it on accident but so for it was the grossest thing Iv ... *barfs* 

... I regret thinking about this as I'm eatting


----------



## scet (Apr 1, 2016)

Fiddlesticks said:


> That does sound terrible, but the way you term it makes it sound somewhat amusing.


Terms and wording aside 

IT WAS NOT


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2016)

scet said:


> ... I regret thinking about this as I'm eatting



After a while you get desensitized and can eat an entire meal while watching this stuff on video, and not think about it twice.

Working in scientific research or medicine can do this, as well.

I'm not sure it is a good thing


----------



## Somnium (Apr 1, 2016)

Ricky said:


> After a while you get desensitized and can eat an entire meal while watching this stuff on video, and not think about it twice.
> 
> Working in scientific research or medicine can do this, as well.
> 
> I'm not sure it is a good thing



the mind of a contract killer


----------



## TheKC (Apr 1, 2016)

This wasn't on the internet but on the TV... 



Spoiler: Kind of gorry... 



At the time I was in my college apartment and all I had was bunny ears to pick up channels. One night at around 12am or 1am. I was channel surfing and there was this channel.. No music, not commentary. Just this video of a guy skinning raccoons. It showed him hanging them up and pealed the skin off. He then just tossed it into a pile and they closed in on them skinless creatures and you could see the poor things were still alive. They looked so sad! > n <,, 
I was so horrified I never channel surfed again.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 1, 2016)

BRN said:


> eating someone else, using your tooth-filled urethal slit
> 
> 
> 
> I feel ya'. I guess I was just kinda too young when I saw that kind of thing, I didn't properly empathise with the situation when I saw it, and then all the blood and death just got desensitising -- so that by the time I understood the evils, I wasn't feeling the shock?




I'll take the time now to tell anyone who finds this and anything like this disturbing like me,not to watch the movie called "TEETH"


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 1, 2016)

A friend of mine showed me 3guys1hamner and he tried to get me to watch 2 Girls 1 Cup, but I never did and to this day I still refuse to watch it.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 1, 2016)

this site....
Urban Dictionary: truffle butter


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

You all can watch the movie irreversible


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

Glider said:


> You all can watch the movie irreversible


Soundtrack by one guy from daft punk


----------



## Somnium (Apr 2, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> A friend of mine showed me 3guys1hamner and he tried to get me to watch 2 Girls 1 Cup, but I never did and to this day I still refuse to watch it.



2 Girls 1 Cup is like a walk in the park. Actually it was the first shock video I saw, in school obviously and I did find it quite amusing. You should check out meatspin too


----------



## Glider (Apr 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> 2 Girls 1 Cup is like a walk in the park. Actually it was the first shock video I saw, in school obviously and I did find it quite amusing. You should check out meatspin too


All of this is teletubbies compared to 3guys1hammer and Icepick videos, they feature a real murder


----------

